# Tonneau cover - Where can I get one like this?! (not 4 hood)



## Hipflyguy (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Not the usual hood tonneau cover... But one like you'd see on an old MG, or TR4 or something... Just found it while googling about...

Anyone know where you can get these from..??!?!?!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

A fellow Moro TTR owner! 

Looks interesting, but I've not seen them anywhere before.... :?


----------



## Hipflyguy (Jun 1, 2006)

hey Phodge....

Not going to start an argument and say it's the best colour for the TTR... But you can read between the lines... :lol:

I found it.... But only for left hookers...
http://audi.dealerfit.com/store/audi-tt ... _11814.php

Would really be interested in a UK spec one if anyone has any clues...


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Personally i think it looks pants! Why have a drop dop if youre covering half the car lol.

each to their own i supose


----------



## Hipflyguy (Jun 1, 2006)

Was just looking for winter to keep heat in, and stay a bit warmer dude.....!!

Guess I'm thinking practically and showing my old age..... I drop my top any clear day I can when the missus isn't with me...

Anyway, my pants are bigger than your pants...


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hipflyguy said:


> Not going to start an argument and say it's the best colour for the TTR... But you can read between the lines... :lol:


Best kept secret, eh..?? :wink: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I'd quite like one of these but a version that covers the whole interior so you can leave the car overnight with the roof down and the tonneau fitted on a summers evening...

The half piece doesn't make a lot of sense to me as I like all windows down and no windbreak either...

But then I thought that was the whole point of soft top motoring? :?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Jan 17, 2007)

It's an OEM Audi part, and you used to be able to get them at dealers. I don't think they are made any more, so they will be going up in price. It covers BOTH sides, and as I recall (mine is currently in storage) would work fine on RHD cars. Here's a link to my install:

http://public.fotki.com/mcphill/audi_st ... au_covers/


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

MCPaudiTT said:


> It's an OEM Audi part, and you used to be able to get them at dealers. I don't think they are made any more, so they will be going up in price. It covers BOTH sides, and as I recall (mine is currently in storage) would work fine on RHD cars.


Yep Mike, that's exactly what I'm after and I believe you and I have communicated about it before...

Do you know of any sources for it? Even in the US? :?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Hipflyguy (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm glad I asked now....!!

So it's a universal fit.... Cool, just bulges over the wheel, with a true 50/50 split down teh middle....

Excellent installation instructions MCP...!!

Now lets play hunt the dealer...! If anyone finds some anywhere please let me know..!


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Jan 17, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> Do you know of any sources for it? Even in the US? :?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rich


I don't believe WorldImpex ever got them back in stock after I bought mine. Sorry, I don't know a source : (

I will be going back and forth to Europe for the next few months, though, so I could ship you one from "within the VAT zone" if you can get it shipped to me in the US.


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Jan 17, 2007)

Does this help?

http://www.audi-accessories.ie/tt/care_ ... _removable

PN is "8n0 072 402"


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Jan 17, 2007)

They don't say "out of stock" here...

http://www.audipartssuperstore.com/cata ... cts_id=164


----------



## Hipflyguy (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks, will try and locate an irish dealer that can source, I've also written to a few german dealers and these guys in the US to see if they stock, or back order...

http://www.audipartssuperstore.com/cata ... cts_id=164

Irish option obviously being much cheaper....

Thanks MCP.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

MCPaudiTT said:


> I will be going back and forth to Europe for the next few months, though, so I could ship you one from "within the VAT zone" if you can get it shipped to me in the US.


If you can get it to me I can get it mailed within the US if that helps!

Cheers

Rich


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Jan 17, 2007)

That would work.

PM me.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

MCPaudiTT said:


> That would work.
> 
> PM me.


Pm'd


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Hipflyguy said:


>


very useful for TT drivers who have a short ugly partner!


----------

